# The new YouTube app is horrible



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Much slower to start than the previous version, takes forever to accept button presses when it first starts up (along with playback stutters and hangs), useless sounds that you have to disable.

Have no idea what they were thinking, but this new version sucks balls on the Roamio.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sucks balls on YOUR Roamio, works great on both of mine.
Try rebooting your TiVo!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Already did that, but thanks for nothing.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Seems ok for me on my Mini, but it looks the same as the last time I used it so maybe I don't have the new version?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I pretty much always use my Bolt for apps so I decided to check out YouTube on my Roamio again to see how it compares to my Bolt. The first time it took about 30 seconds to load on my Roamio, after that it loaded in about 20 seconds, YouTube loads in 7-8 seconds on my Bolt. I didn't see much difference in navigation or opening videos between the 2 and videos played fine on both, check the connection speed and it was 8+/- Mbps on both units.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

You'll know you have the new version if there are navigation sounds and you have to re-pair the app to your account, I got the updated app a couple of days ago.

I'm telling you, it's a real slug on the Roamio now. It was fine before this change.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

slowbiscuit said:


> You'll know you have the new version if there are navigation sounds and you have to re-pair the app to your account, I got the updated app a couple of days ago.
> 
> I'm telling you, it's a real slug on the Roamio now. It was fine before this change.


You can turn off the navigation sounds if it is like any other Youtube app I have used.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

You can turn off sounds. It's definitely slower... but there's an option under Settings to Clear Cookies. I did that and it SEEMS faster (but could just be power of suggestion.) Don't bother to sign in before you clear the cookies because that removes your authorization.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Mine is painfully slow too, much slower than before.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

This worked for me:
Go to Settings:

Un-Pair all devices
Disable Sounds
Uncheck Improve YouTube
Clear History
Clear Cookies
Exit
Relaunch
Sign in again


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

I used the new YouTube app for the first time on my Roamio OTA last night. Had to sign in/pair the app again. It's definitely an improvement! Feels snappier and the UI updates quickly rather than filling in elements piecemeal like was sometimes the case before.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks like they resolved the CPU usage problems, used it last night and it was back to normal for both startup time and lack of overall sluggishness.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I spoke too soon. YouTube even on my Bolt is now getting stuck on Loading the commercials, and if the Skip Now prompt shows up, pressing Select does not exit the commercial and go to the video, I just have to wait it out.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

It will be ok for a while at first, then it will slowly get slower and start crashing over time.

Microsoft must have programmed it.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, thought it was fixed on 3/14 but it's back to crap again last night. You notice the sluggishness most on the ad vids, lots of 'Loading' overlays and when you hit 'skip ad' after 5 seconds it takes a while to register the button press.

Worked fine before this 'upgrade'.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

It takes a lot longer to load (timed it at 30 seconds when it used to be about 10 seconds), but other than that I haven't noticed a difference.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I can't believe you haven't noticed a diff with the ads in particular. Many of them are basically un-skippable after 5 seconds now because of all the 'Loading', stuttering video and lack of response to the 'skip ad' button press.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> I can't believe you haven't noticed a diff with the ads in particular. Many of them are basically un-skippable after 5 seconds now because of all the 'Loading', stuttering video and lack of response to the 'skip ad' button press.


Maybe it's because I pretty much kick off all videos on the TiVo using the iOS app. That has a tendency to not play videos when the app first loads (requiring picking the video again), but that's not new.

The YouTube app does have a feedback screen with a QR code for reporting problems.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Interestingly, my Minis have a different version of the app that appears to work as well as it did before. This version has a ribbon across the top (below the search bar) with the different categories that you can move left/right between. And it doesn't have the new sounds or the setting to turn them on/off.

Wonder why the Roamio got the newer, crappy version but the Minis didn't.


----------

